# hellooooooo



## paradysso

Hey im new here, used to be a member of another pregnancy forum.

My name is Elaine im 24 and have a 11month old daughter called Alana


----------



## Wobbles

Hiya paradysso

Think moi knows of your name. I modded the 'other forum' for a little while.

Hopefully we'll have a good start & a happy ending :wink: 

I love the name Alana :D 

x


----------



## mary1970

hi elaine fancy seeing u here lmao


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum! xx


----------



## paradysso

hehe yeah alot will know my name from another forum, but that was a bout a year ago nearly :lol:


----------



## Jo

Hiya Elaine https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/waving2h.gif
Long time no see hun :D


----------



## Wobbles

paradysso said:

> hehe yeah alot will know my name from another forum, but that was a bout a year ago nearly :lol:

Let you off then :rofl: 

Nah welcome hun x


----------



## loop

hello there :D


----------



## HB

_Hey hun!
Welcome to BabyandBump!!

xox_


----------



## Lauz_1601

hello I remember you! nice to see you here!


----------



## Angels_Mummy

Welcome hun XX


----------



## paradysso

Hey im sorry, ive not really been posting, i will do from now on!

Been so busy starting up a business and making plans to expand the family soon fingers crossed.

Take care all


----------



## Wobbles

Business plans are exhausting - I hope your nearly set for them :D

Welcome back :D


----------



## Thomas'mum

Hello!!!!

I have seen Alana's pictures and she has grown up so much , she is really gorgeous!!!
Is it only you or first time daddy is coming too as well :wink: ?


----------



## paradysso

Hey

No its only me, hes a busy man now! But i can send him messages if u want :lol:


----------



## Caroline

Hello and welcome. Am trying to buy an existing business at the mo ,but its a bit slow at the mment , then everything seems to happen at once. Was scheduled to go thru in April but will poss be a lot later now, all being well.


----------



## Thomas'mum

paradysso said:

> Hey
> 
> No its only me, hes a busy man now! But i can send him messages if u want :lol:

lol


----------



## mrscookie

HEY! I REMEMBER YOOOU! welcome to the forum hun! :) im new here too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic

Hiya Elaine, 
how's things? are you still TTC for a boy or did you change your mind?

x


----------

